# FatGirl PigOut Thread!



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

So the other day a few of us talked about how much we love when we get together with our fatty friends watch movies and pig out. So, since we can't be all together I thought I would start the thread where we could have a pretend one.

So- ladies.

I have flashdance,dirty dancing and for later, some 91/2 weeks ready to go.

I picked up some nachos and a pitcher of margaritas is on ice!

Who's coming and watcha bringing? Oh and whats your comfy outfit?

Guys, your free to attend but please remember you are in charge of keeping the drinks flowing and the food in arms reach


----------



## ssbbwfa (Jul 9, 2008)

Ready and willing to serve here............................:smitten:


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome!!

how about you be in charge of the drinks? good?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 9, 2008)

I SO thought you said "who's coming and whatcha _binging_..."


My dirty mind.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

I should have...pigout parties always end with sore tummies and crumbs.

LOL


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I should have...pigout parties always end with sore tummies and crumbs.
> 
> LOL



I'm an expert belly rubber, you'll be needing me by the end ;-)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

that's not how mine and Bruce's end..but...i'll leave that alone LOL

Oh..and i'm bringing Frito's scoops and ranch dip, little debbie cakes, popcorn and birthday cake icecream ...i'll be donning my favorite pear of stretch pants and some comfy shirt that does NOT match lol



Kortana said:


> I should have...pigout parties always end with sore tummies and crumbs.LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll bring the pizza! Hawaiian style, pepperoni and plain cheese.

I'll also bring Bridget Jones' Diary in case we want some wacky plumper antics to watch.

I'm going to wear my bad kitty pajamas. <3


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'll bring the pizza! Hawaiian style, pepperoni and plain cheese.
> 
> I'll also bring Bridget Jones' Diary in case we want some wacky plumper antics to watch.
> 
> I'm going to wear my bad kitty pajamas. <3




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh good one, a lil Bridget could work!

Don't forget the pizza dips!!!


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

I have my SuperGirl Pj's all ready to go!!

I think we need someone to come and take are of foot rubs too!

Anyone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I like giving footrubs, but i also like pepperoni pizza and cream puffs.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I have my SuperGirl Pj's all ready to go!!
> 
> I think we need someone to come and take are of foot rubs too!
> 
> Anyone?



I'm up for it for anyone who isn't Mia Wallace.

I like talking properly, tyvm.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll bring the hot wings with blue cheese dip and chocolate covered raisins. I'll be wearing my camo jammies


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> I'll bring the hot wings with blue cheese dip and chocolate covered raisins. I'll be wearing my camo jammies



Sweeeeeet!

Hey- where's the ice cream, deifntely need ie cream!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I will bring Cadbury's fresh from the Uk, plus donuts.....plus 10 things I hate about you...I will be wearing my favourite pink polka dot pj's...awwww man this thread just made me crave!!!! eeeek! hehe


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Rum Raisin, Vanilla, Rocky Road, Sherbert, Eggnog


----------



## bexy (Jul 9, 2008)

im bringing rocky horror so we can all do the time warp, my minnie mouse ears and my spotty red pjs! a family size tiramasu and lots and lots of wine!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I just drooled when she said tiramisu.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

I will bring my famous Funny Bone Cake, Savannah Cheesecake Bites, and Fudge Bars, and I will be wearing stretchy shorts and a cute T shirt. I think I might wear my hair in pigtails in case we decide to take some photos.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I will bring my famous Funny Bone Cake, Savannah Cheesecake Bites, and Fudge Bars, and I will be wearing stretchy shorts and a cute T shirt. I think I might wear my hair in pigtails in case we decide to take some photos.




Ohhh you got the sweet stuff..I am sitting next to you!

Wait..Bexy has the wine...I am sitting next to her!

Oh forget it- we definately need more boys to serve us 

Pictures- deifntely need a camera!


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

This could get naughty fast!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Ohhh you got the sweet stuff..I am sitting next to you!
> 
> Wait..Bexy has the wine...I am sitting next to her!
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I will bring plenty. And I don't drink, so maybe I can take the photos. *wink wink* Don't worry, I am not a briber!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay, Kortana said the fellas can come! ~Dies from happiness~

Let's see, when I'm not busy dancing the Time Warp with Miss Bexy, I'll happily earn my keep by serving you lovely ladies.

I can make a mean sausage roll, outstanding homemade mac & cheese, and homemade apple bars...basically an apple pie in bar form but damn tasty.

Hugs


Dennis...runs off to pack his fishnet stockings for Rocky Horror


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Pictures- deifntely need a camera!



I'm all over that one like stink on a monkey.

(Seriously... I'm almost a professional )


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

The guys can defintely come but you are not allowed to make fun of our movies, choice of pyjamas, what we eat or how we eat it (yes- there is a process) and you must serve our every whim.

Yes- yes. Those rules work!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yay, Kortana said the fellas can come! ~Dies from happiness~
> 
> Let's see, when I'm not busy dancing the Time Warp with Miss Bexy, I'll happily earn my keep by serving you lovely ladies.
> 
> ...



*doing best Beavis and Butthead impersonation, hehe, he said SAUSAGE ROLL!*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 10, 2008)

Kortana said:


> The guys can defintely come but you are not allowed to make fun of our movies, choice of pyjamas, what we eat or how we eat it (yes- there is a process) and you must serve our every whim.
> 
> Yes- yes. Those rules work!




I live to serve, Miss Kortana! :happy:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's see...

pepperoni pizza and rocky road ice cream, some baileys for after dinner/dessert sweetness, plus my fave black cotton full-length peignoir, which is super comfy when paired with a hoodie and a pair of fluffy socks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Let's see...
> 
> pepperoni pizza and rocky road ice cream, some baileys for after dinner/dessert sweetness, plus my fave black cotton full-length peignoir, which is super comfy when paired with a hoodie and a pair of fluffy socks!



postpixkthanx


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

Seriously, especially since I have no idea what the hell a peignoir is.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Seriously, especially since I have no idea what the hell a peignoir is.



peignoir = fancy nightgown


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm in for this.

i'll bring my appetite.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i'm in for this.
> 
> i'll bring my appetite.



I'll bring the camera.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I'll bring the camera.



I'm already on that one. 

I HAZ A MONOPOLY


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> peignoir = fancy nightgown


I dunno.

You look so lovely without clothes too.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm already on that one.
> 
> I HAZ A MONOPOLY



i'm in favor of multiple cameras...cause that means there's one no one sees getting all the good random shots.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm already on that one.
> 
> I HAZ A MONOPOLY



Poops! Well what can I bring?


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Poops! Well what can I bring?



your lips sweet thang.

:batting:

i'm half drunk, i've no idea where that cmae from.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> your lips sweet thang.
> 
> :batting:
> 
> i'm half drunk, i've no idea where that cmae from.



Shoooooo you know I will.

i wanna be half drunk!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Shoooooo you know I will.
> 
> i wanna be half drunk!



come on over, it's drown your sorrows night at soup's!
:happy:


----------



## sangeluna (Jul 11, 2008)

*Henna, arriving a little late*
I'm bringing my BHM with me, and we're both wearing our silk long johns, which are soooooooooh silky :smitten: and soft, especially against our soft bellies and my boobs, butt and thighs! Mmmmmmmm! :wubu:

For entertainment, we're bringing, "Real Women Have Curves", because I've heard it's good and I've never seen it, and both versions of "Hairspray" because we loved the first version and never saw the second.

To eat, we're bringing two half gallons of unsweetened Silk soy-milk, 8 pints of mint chocolate chip Double Rainbow Soy Cream :eat1:, and a few packages of Trader Joe's Kettle Corn :eat2:, because what's a pig-out movie night without pop-corn, I ask you?

Henna


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

OOOOOO
im going to bring 300 simply because i love the movie and also old school horror flicks... take your pick-

motel hell *human jerky anyone?*

old texas chainsaw massacre *leather face needs some moisturizer...def.*

and im going to bring soda, cuz then we can all stay up late and stuff.

also some lasagna from today, which i didnt eat cuz i stuffed with pizza.

also chocolate fountain and tons of dip-able stuff. *fruit, candy, candied fruit, bits of cake, etc...*

and i normally dont wear pjs- but i will wear the same thing as in my profile picture. a black tank top and blue booty shorts. soooo comfy.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmmm
I guess I'll bring the kid stuff!


So I'm bringing:
Willy Wonka! Depp *and* Wilder!
Wizard of Oz!
Maybe a lil Chocolat as well(more Depp!)
Hedwig and the Angry Inch

Giant Lollipops
Gummi bears
Truffles
Jawbreakers
Lemonheads
Jelly Bellys
Caramel Apples
Mike and Ike



I'll be wearing my Tinkerbell bottoms and a Emily the Strange tank...


OH! and i'm bringin Twister!


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

i'm bringing something to hide behind as i WILL NOT watch texas chainsaw massacre!!! 
in fact i will bring some disney stuff to watch whilst you guys have a horrorfest lol!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i'm bringing something to hide behind as i WILL NOT watch texas chainsaw massacre!!!
> in fact i will bring some disney stuff to watch whilst you guys have a horrorfest lol!



Well Bexy, I am with you on that one, I watch through my fingers. And since forever, I have always been the person my friends hide behind, so I am offering my services to you as well.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i'm bringing something to hide behind as i WILL NOT watch texas chainsaw massacre!!!
> in fact i will bring some disney stuff to watch whilst you guys have a horrorfest lol!



i understand... i just like horror movies.
as long as i can be magenta while we watch RHPS i dont mind what we watch!
can we watch sleeping beauty? thats my fave disney movie.


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i understand... i just like horror movies.
> as long as i can be magenta while we watch RHPS i dont mind what we watch!
> can we watch sleeping beauty? thats my fave disney movie.



thats fine by me! im columbia!
hence red hair and mouse ears!!

now, you do remember the deleted scene in the rocky horror show, where magenta and columbia lez off dont you? as we have to be authentic...:wubu:


----------



## Emma (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm bringing vodka cocktails... oh wait.. I drank them :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm bringing vodka cocktails... oh wait.. I drank them :doh:



so essentially youre bringing us empty glasses em?!

oh well, we can use them for wine lol!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> thats fine by me! im columbia!
> hence red hair and mouse ears!!
> 
> now, you do remember the deleted scene in the rocky horror show, where magenta and columbia lez off dont you? as we have to be authentic...:wubu:



ahahaha i wasnt going to say anything :blush: but kinda kept my fingers crossed that you would bring it up so as to not look like a fool.


I can totally see you as Columbia though. I def have the hair to be Magenta.:happy:

*gets mints so she can be "aunthenic"*:happy:


----------

